# "9.0 -> 9.1" needs rebuilding nvidia and vboxdrv?



## sw2wolf (Jun 21, 2013)

After `# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE`, why doesn't it load nvidia and vboxdrv in /boot/loader.conf?


```
uname -r
9.1-RELEASE-p4
```

After `# kldload nvidia` manually, I can use X normally.  Whether or not I need to rebuild the nvidia and vboxdrv after upgrading?

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2013)

They should work but after a kernel upgrade it's better to rebuild kernel modules you installed using the ports system.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 21, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They should work but after a kernel upgrade it's better to rebuild kernel modules you installed using the ports system.


Thanks for your quick answer. 
`pkg_info | grep -i nvidia`
nvidia-driver-304.60 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL ren

`cat /boot/loader.conf | grep -i nvidia`
nvidia_load="YES"

After rebooting, the nvidia is NOT loaded. However, after `kldload nvidia` manually, all work like a charm. Now i plan to put 'kldload nvidia' into /etc/rc.conf.local to make it loaded automatically.

Regards!


----------

